# Почему В.Гридин играл на тульских баянах?



## Старков (2 Ноя 2010)

Кто объяснит почему всеми любимый В.Гридин играл на баянах тульских мастеров? Ведь можно в то время было и в Москве заказать супер инструмент.У кого есть точная информация или мнение?


----------



## bombastic (2 Ноя 2010)

в то время лучшими были туляки. я так думаю


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2010)

bombastic писал:


> в то время лучшими были туляки. я так думаю


 Совсем не обязательно, хотя, впрочем, может быть именно так оно и было на самом деле. Мне, однако, кажется, что дело тут не столько в "хуже/лучше", сколько в различиях между инструментами даже одинаково высокого общего уровня качества. Наверное, просто "тульский звук" более отвечал творческим задачам Гридина - исполнителя, чем звук того же "Юпитера". Вообще же, надо полагать, что Виктору Фёдоровичу доводилось на своём артистическом веку игрывать на различных баянах и совсем не факт, что все они до единого были изготовлены тульскими мастерами. Я тут где-то упоминал уже, что видел его в старом телевизионном "Огоньке" с неким неизвестного происхождения четырёхрядным инструментом в руках. Недавно видел ещё номер - Ю. Никулин с семистрункой в руках поёт песню, а за спиной у него ещё один гитарист (профессиональный очевидно) и Гридин с баяном. В этом случае баян был, по-моему, пятирядный, но тоже без явных опознавательных признаков. Там и там Виктор Гридин ещё весьма молод, ну а то, что на инструментах Гридина - уже состоявшегося и широко известного популярного музыканта - народного артиста России красовались аршинные буквы ТУЛА, наверное в немалой степени служило тогда ещё и задаче рекламы этого "брэнда".


----------



## bombastic (3 Ноя 2010)

четырехрядные того времени были в основном "Россия"
а сам недавно держал в руках "Мир" и еще один тульский 5 рядник
мир начала 90х, а туляк 80. 
у обоих инструментов идеальный тембр выборки, не у каждого юпитера такой, честное слово, и в целом очень крепкие инструменты, по звуку.


----------



## Magistr (3 Ноя 2010)

Сложный вопрос, почему именно на тульских. где то у меня есть фотография Виктора Фёдоровича с самым обыкновенным юпитером.


----------



## MAN (3 Ноя 2010)

bombastic писал:


> четырехрядные того времени были в основном "Россия"


 А как же тульский "Левша"? Кроме того, это верно, ежели брать в расчёт более или менее распространённые потоковые модели, однако согласитесь, что у солиста знаменитого дважды Краснознамённого ансамбля им. Александрова, которым тогда был Виктор Гридин, вполне мог быть в распоряжении какой-нибудь совершенно эксклюзивный инструмент, сделанный по особому заказу, и, скорее всего, не единственный.


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Ноя 2010)

В те, не так далёкие, времена четырёхрядные были России цельнопланочные. До сих пор они живы. И Юпитера четырёх рядные с несушим басом.(таким как и сейчас.) Чем и отличались от России. Я думаю последний , заказной, сделали для рекламы. Какая Фабрика успела сделать первой предложение. Скляров играл на Юпитере , теперь на авралёвском. На мой взгляд, где дешевле, а на рекламу всегда будет качество на порядок выше.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (3 Ноя 2010)

В 1980 году брал Россию новую на фабрике.Увы ,кусковая и дубоватая,левая как на Рубине.Не прижилась,вернулся опять на Ясную поляну.В левой руке,что бас ,что выборка-не уступит Юпитеру.Ну может быть сейчас какие супер-люксы появились,а в те годы,уж точно нет.Мастера в те годы в Туле прекраснейшие были.Вот и ответ на вопрос.


----------



## Евгений51 (4 Ноя 2010)

*Новиков Игорь*,
Я тоже в 80г поменял старую Россию на новую в надежде, что разыграется а, потом так жалел. Правая механика не хуже Юпитера. Но ответ, звук,тот же Рубин. А левую даже с дубом не сравнишь. Промучился до до 87г. Взял заказной Юпитер. он и внешне был далёк от серийника ну, звук и сравнивать не стоит. К сожалению мастера не помню.


----------



## accordeon (4 Ноя 2010)

Эта информация не совсем точная. Лично я был на концерте Зыкиной в 80-х годах в Ростове, так там Гридин играл на итальянском кнопочном аккордеоне стоя. Выступление было прекрасным. Звук, техника, музыка - все на высшем уровне!


----------



## Старков (7 Ноя 2010)

accordeon,"итальянец" В.Гридина не рассматривался в данной теме,ясно,что он у него был и использовался им в каких-то концертах,записях.А речь шла о его многотембровых тульских баянах.


----------



## bombastic (7 Ноя 2010)

как я понял, о юпитере речь завели собственники инструментов, а любимым инструментом Гридина был 6 рядный Тула, сделанный в 1 экз. кстати его обсуждали на этом форуме и не раз


----------



## Старков (7 Ноя 2010)

bombastik,это моя опечатка,я конечно же имел ввиду его Тульские многотембровые баяны,а не Юпитеры.


----------



## MAN (15 Ноя 2010)

bombastic писал:


> любимым инструментом Гридина был 6 рядный Тула, сделанный в 1 экз. кстати его обсуждали на этом форуме и не раз


 Откуда информация о единственности экземпляра? Сравните, например, вот эту видеозапись с концерта в Санкт-Петербургской Академической капелле: "Ивушка"
и гораздо более старую запись с анс. "Россия": "Утушка луговая"
Годы съёмки очевидно весьма разные, баяны тоже разные, однако оба баяна тульские и оба с шестирядной правой клавиатурой. Очень возможно, что каждый из них в своё время действительно был изготовлен в единственном экземпляре и специально для Виктора Фёдоровича, но вкупе-то их уже получается как минимум два.


----------



## Старков (15 Ноя 2010)

Да,два баяна шестирядных у него точно были.(Тульские).


----------



## Magistr (15 Ноя 2010)

Ещё одна шестирядная тула есть в Кузбассе, в городе Ленинск-Кузнецкий. Когда то сам на ней немного играл. В д.к. говорили, что для Виктора Гридина сделали 2 экземпляра, он из них лучший выбрал. Второй приобрели для д.к.


----------



## zet10 (15 Ноя 2010)

3-й экземпляр был продам в свое время одному студенту муз училища,я как то уже писал об этом.


----------



## MAN (16 Ноя 2010)

zet10 писал:


> 3-й экземпляр был продан в свое время одному студенту муз училища, я как то уже писал об этом.


Который (студент) достаточно быстро и благополучно данный инструмент и "ухайдакал"... Как же, как же - помним Ваш рассказ!
Итак, насчитывается уже по крайней мере 4 шестирядных тульских баяна: 2 было у самого Гридина, 1 в Ленинске-Кузнецком и ещё один загублен неким нерадивым студентом.


----------

